# Colors and shapes



## sara455 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello, I saw these pictures of works of art on the internet and I wanted to share them with you. They are works that reflect abstract pointillism with different colors and shapes, all from the master Gabino Amaya Cacho. I hope you like it.


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

Hmm... Just because there are many points on the picture, I don't trhink so we can call the style of this art as "pointilism". 










This is a tipical pointilist style painting.


----------



## Daniela455 (Jun 2, 2018)

Well, I liked these works. The colors are very beautiful


----------



## ambarsara (Jul 11, 2018)

I have seen that you like Gabino. I also like his works very much, I think he is a very creative painter. So, here I share some slides with their works, they are very good!
https://www.slideshare.net/artequemueve/arte-de-gabino-amaya-cacho


----------

